# GPU online application question



## GSquadron (Oct 15, 2013)

I am thinking to create a GPU comparison application which can be accessed online,
but would love to hear some suggestions and what you would want from such an app.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2013)

huh?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 15, 2013)

So what is the goal of this app? Performance, or features, or etc?

At minimum if I want to compare graphics card I want to know how powerful it is in relative to others (like Wiz's summary chart), number of connectors required (6 pin, 8, etc), and amount of power it needs. In addition, how quiet the card is, overclocking extras will be appreciated.


----------

